# How do I confirm that this school is the real thing?



## tammy79 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm getting ready to sign up with this school: 
www scuolaleonardo com 
for one of their longer programs. 

This allows me to get a long-term visa before I even get into Italy, so it's my best option (long story, so just go with me here).

However, their long programs are very expensive. If I'm going to pay a large amount of money, I want to make the school is legit. 

Any way to verify this? I googled their name and can't seem to find anything indicating they're a scam. That doesn't mean they aren't, though. What else can I do to confirm they're the real thing? 

Anybody in Italy can confirm they exist or knows somebody who used them? 

Anybody knows where/who I can ask about it?


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Cannot vouch for this school but my daughter went to learn Italian at the British Institute in Florence, so we know that exists and my wife is going this year to the Dante Alegri ( not sure I have spelling correct) in Siena.


----------



## tammy79 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for answering. The reason I was looking at this particular school is the price. Dante's 32-week program costs 7000 euros, while this school has a 48-week program for 5700 euros. Dante is a famous school, so I understand the higher price, but if I get a longer stay/program for less money (and still good education), it seems like a good investment.


----------

